# Best + most trusted labs ?



## Johnjo12 (Apr 10, 2016)

What are the best most trusted labs online ? i hear a lot of good from baltic


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

currently using Schwarzenegger labs T1000, it has 20 different types of test in it. G2g.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> currently using Schwarzenegger labs T1000, it has 20 different types of test in it. G2g.


 only 20, thats under dosed

im running jcutler labs MegaT400

40 differnt types of test

my mates gained 108lbs in 6 months on this stuff, heading to the olympia next year


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Alpha pharma, pharmacom, and one or two others don't have any bad reviews at all you only ever hear good things about them. But you'll pay a premium. and then there is any pharma grade gear that is legit is trustworthy by default


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the pharmacon stuff from America? Sure they had a advertisement campaign at the show conp and boston lloyd competed at?


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Is the pharmacon stuff from America? Sure they had a advertisement campaign at the show conp and boston lloyd competed at?


 no, china im led to believe


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

jayDP said:


> Is the pharmacon stuff from America? Sure they had a advertisement campaign at the show conp and boston lloyd competed at?


 China, as @Mergal has stated.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

NP, WC and legit Pharma.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> China, as @Mergal has stated.


 really? I am on a Chinese group here and no one seems to know much about it. Perhaps its sold by a different name or not popular amongst these guys. In any case they are much more paranoid about sending gear by post, raws much bigger business I believe and far far cheaper


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> really? I am on a Chinese group here and no one seems to know much about it. Perhaps its sold by a different name or not popular amongst these guys. In any case they are much more paranoid about sending gear by post, raws much bigger business I believe and far far cheaper


 Produce in China and exported everywhere

Alpha is produce in India but no sold over there either..

More money to be made in EU and USA :thumb

Geneza pharma is better cheaper and closer


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> currently using Schwarzenegger labs T1000, it has 20 different types of test in it. G2g.


 just placed my order bud. just waiting for my cloths, boots & a motorcycle now


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Produce in China and exported everywhere
> 
> Alpha is produce in India but no sold over there either..
> 
> ...


 I have it on good authority geneza is bunk s**t , lol


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Johnjo12 said:


> What are the best most trusted labs online ? i hear a lot of good from baltic


 Here we go again, why can't people use the search function?

Theres getting close to tens and hundreds of threads on what you asked.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I have it on good authority geneza is bunk s**t , lol


 No mate it's gtg but only if you use it with real chicken.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I have it on good authority geneza is bunk s**t , lol


 Vegetarians got no fu**ing clue


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Produce in China and exported everywhere
> 
> Alpha is produce in India but no sold over there either..
> 
> ...


 Alpha is sold in India (maybe not everywhere), there was a guy on here the other day from India who thought they were Pharma and not UGL and had been buying them in an Indian pharmacy on the recommendation of his Doctor.

f**k GP. Come at me.  (never even used them.....)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Alpha is sold in India (maybe not everywhere), there was a guy on here the other day from India who thought they were Pharma and not UGL and had been buying them in an Indian pharmacy on the recommendation of his Doctor.
> 
> f**k GP. Come at me.  (never even used them.....)


 @Jatin Bhatia says is no sold around him

Got another mate over there... Never saw it either

GP you say?

I pay for a bottle of Tren less than you pay for one of test


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> @Jatin Bhatia says is no sold around him
> 
> Got another mate over there... Never saw it either
> 
> ...


 Here's the thread, might not be sold everywhere but this guy got it. LOL

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266793-anavar-advice-from-experienced-users/?do=embed&embedComment=5185825&embedDo=findComment#comment-5185825

The Tren is cheap because it is bunk, Vegmuscles told me.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Here's the thread, might not be sold everywhere but this guy got it. LOL
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266793-anavar-advice-from-experienced-users/?do=embed&embedComment=5185825&embedDo=findComment#comment-5185825
> 
> The Tren is cheap because it is bunk, Vegmuscles told me.


 How's the fake dbol blue hearts?? Lol

Alpha is no availablei n pharmacy's for general public..


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> How's the fake dbol blue hearts?? Lol


 Out of likes but working well! 

All Body research is fake from what I read on it....... the real stuff is only distributed by March Pharmaceuticals themselves apparently...... LOL

Seems that everybody is misinformed, but hey, D-Bol is D-Bol.  I'm not complaining.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Lately, I can only rate Apollo Labs for Test E 250 and Anavar 25mg Tabs. Both seem to be very well dosed.

And Dimensions Labs for MegaTest 350 and DBol 20mg Tabs. Both were fairly decent but definitely under dosed Test. And I expected more from the DBol aswell.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> @Jatin Bhatia says is no sold around him
> 
> Got another mate over there... Never saw it either
> 
> ...





Quackerz said:


> Alpha is sold in India (maybe not everywhere), there was a guy on here the other day from India who thought they were Pharma and not UGL and had been buying them in an Indian pharmacy on the recommendation of his Doctor.
> 
> f**k GP. Come at me.  (never even used them.....)


 Alpha is not easily available and most of the time it's fake. AAS like winny, Test-e, Sust, Deca can be purchased OTC from chemist shops.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Alpha is not easily available and most of the time it's fake. AAS like winny, Test-e, Sust, Deca can be purchased OTC from chemist shops.


 Cheers for the info, the guys thread had me confused.......


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers for the info, the guys thread had me confused.......


 Just to add all Pharma grade from the chemist shops. It's hell difficult to stay natty here..lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Just to add all Pharma grade from the chemist shops. It's hell difficult to stay natty here..lol


 LOL

No point, I'm surprised the whole country isn't shredded........


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> No point, I'm surprised the whole country isn't shredded........


 Few have the knowledge tbh. Me too used to believe tonnes of myth before joining UKM


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Few have the knowledge tbh. Me too used to believe tonnes of myth before joining UKM


 I see where you are coming from, I do not think that weight training is as popular in your country either? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Johnjo12 said:


> What are the best most trusted labs online ? i hear a lot of good from baltic


 its a pointless question that has no correct answer, all you will get is a hundred replies from members to what they think is the best but no one has used every steroid lab so no one has an answer.....


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I see where you are coming from, I do not think that weight training is as popular in your country either? Or am I mistaken?


 It's popular now a days seeing movies celebs are getting trained by overseas trainers and achieving world class physiques. But, very limited information is out on diet and steroids. And, these two are the main pillars in muscle building.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Johnjo12 said:


> What are the best most trusted labs online ? i hear a lot of good from baltic


 Wildcat or NP, ROHM, all have been around for ages and have stood the test of time.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> It's popular now a days seeing movies celebs are getting trained by overseas trainers and achieving world class physiques. But, very limited information is out on diet and steroids. And, these two are the main pillars in muscle building.


 Maybe try and start your own AAS and training forum for your own country....... it's not a bad idea if you can do it.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Maybe try and start your own AAS and training forum for your own country....... it's not a bad idea if you can do it.


 Ahhh..One day


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Ahhh..One day


 Out of likes mate, you know the score.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Pointless question mate. I'd say Alpha and stop.

There are good UGLs but everyone will give you different answers. I had not such a good experience with Sphinx, but someone will tell you Sphinx is great. I had a good experience with Infiniti but someone will tell you it is bunk. I'm having a very good experience with Taylormade in the last months, but someone will say I'm pushing the lab because it's less known... It's always like this mate lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

sphinx and gsl have been my go to labs the past year or so and tbh noticed no difference from using alpha or baltic stuff, in a blind test i doubt id be able to tell them apart.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

GMO said:


> sphinx and gsl have been my go to labs the past year or so and tbh noticed no difference from using alpha or baltic stuff, *in a blind test i doubt id be able to tell them apart.*


 The truth is I would imagine most couldnt.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

GMO said:


> sphinx and *gsl* have been my go to labs the past year or so and tbh noticed no difference from using alpha or baltic stuff, in a blind test i doubt id be able to tell them apart.


 Good to know, I am using gsl too, only on week 3 so early days yet but pins very smoothly, hardly any pip.

Will update effectiveness later on


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

JohhnyC said:


> Good to know, I am using gsl too, only on week 3 so early days yet but pins very smoothly, hardly any pip.
> 
> Will update effectiveness later on


 ive used their test 400 . sust 350 , test e 300 mast prop 100 and mast e 200.. all lovely smooth oil and no pips at all, the test 400 is quite a thick oil so large can take a while to disperse , their tbol was very good indeed


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

GMO said:


> ive used their test 400 . sust 350 , test e 300 mast prop 100 and mast e 200.. all lovely smooth oil and no pips at all, the test 400 is quite a thick oil so large can take a while to disperse , their tbol was very good indeed


 there sust 350 is good stuff. the tren ive found not the best im on 500mg now and it feels more like 300-350mg in wildcat terms


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> there sust 350 is good stuff. the tren ive found not the best im on 500mg now and it feels more like 300-350mg in wildcat terms


 i dont use the stuff any more mate but have heard a lot folk say wildcat put out the best/ strongest tren around these days


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

GMO said:


> i dont use the stuff any more mate but have heard a lot folk say wildcat put out the best/ strongest tren around these days


 I think their tren e is great, cant comment on the tren a. GSL Sust is great but the tren i wasnt getting much from 300mg so ive upped to 500mg past 2 weeks. Ill be switching to wildcat tnt400 soon


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

GMO said:


> ive used their test 400 . sust 350 , test e 300 mast prop 100 and mast e 200.. all lovely smooth oil and no pips at all, the test 400 is quite a thick oil so large can take a while to disperse , their tbol was very good indeed


 Good to know, I'm using teste 300 & deca, pinned Quad yesterday which is always tough spot for me but only a very mild sensation today. Unusual. Very light colored oil whatever their carrier oil is.

Interested to try their tbol.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wildcat all day for me


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Alpha pharma and unigen life sciences


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

GMO said:


> i dont use the stuff any more mate but have heard a lot folk say wildcat put out the best/ strongest tren around these days


 As long as it's dosed correctly they all be the same, there is no best or strongest.

Its like comaparing Asda and tescos paracetamol 500mg, same s**t, same dose, different brand made it. So 200mg/ml of wildcat or pharmacom or infinity etc will all be just as good as long it's 200 mg but we all know that's not the case and some labs will be 160 some 260 etc. Also will depend on the batch, you can have overdosed gear one month, few months later same lab, running same dose but just not feeling it as much. Go with the ones that have great rep eg alpha pharma, pharmacom, Balkan, geneza.


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm sitting on the fence with who to go with now

sorry for butting in

pharmacon or Sphinx or geneza ar where I am at I would like to get wildcat but he said he won't sell unless I get referred ( not asking for a referral ) but this is where I am at

pharmacon is out of test for another week or so would guys stand by Sphinx still ?


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> Pointless question mate. I'd say Alpha and stop.
> 
> There are good UGLs but everyone will give you different answers. I had not such a good experience with Sphinx, but someone will tell you Sphinx is great. I had a good experience with Infiniti but someone will tell you it is bunk. I'm having a very good experience with Taylormade in the last months, but someone will say I'm pushing the lab because it's less known... It's always like this mate lol


 Iv tossed up the idea of taylormade its new and they have something to prove so theory suggests it would be a good go to


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Energy3 said:


> Iv tossed up the idea of taylormade its new and they have something to prove so theory suggests it would be a good go to


 As far as I know they've started great... Someone already talks s**t... All bullshit though. They are sold on a top10 eroids site already, so I guess they're not just a bathtub lab and so far so good I say with their gear. On some places it's pretty expensive though... Luckily I can get it for less.


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> As far as I know they've started great... Someone already talks s**t... All bullshit though. They are sold on a top10 eroids site already, so I guess they're not just a bathtub lab and so far so good I say with their gear. On some places it's pretty expensive though... Luckily I can get it for less.


 Prices are very reasonable and it would make no sense entering the market with crap. I know a few people are running it on here.

Im leaning towards it tho for sure


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Energy3 said:


> Prices are very reasonable and it would make no sense entering the market with crap. I know a few people are running it on here.
> 
> Im leaning towards it tho for sure


 Yeah as I told you mate. On some places prices are very very good. On some other they're not.

Yeah I know someone is running it on here. Me too lol. Tbh I notice no differences between this or infiniti in terms of results, if anything I'd say TM is totally pip free, while Infiniti had some pips, but nothing worth of mentioning anyway


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> Yeah as I told you mate. On some places prices are very very good. On some other they're not.
> 
> Yeah I know someone is running it on here. Me too lol. Tbh I notice no differences between this or infiniti in terms of results, if anything I'd say TM is totally pip free, while Infiniti had some pips, but nothing worth of mentioning anyway


 I'm thinking I'll give it a go and spread the good word I may even send one of to a lab :whistling:


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Energy3 said:


> I'm thinking I'll give it a go and spread the good word I may even send one of to a lab :whistling:


 Yeah I think you won't be disappointed.

Btw this is not the right night to talk about labs mate lol. People come out of everywhere saying you're a pusher. They come out like the Vietcongs from under the ground.


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> Yeah I think you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Btw this is not the right night to talk about labs mate lol. People come out of everywhere saying you're a pusher. They come out like the Vietcongs from under the ground.


 Far from a pusher just a curious citizen from the land of down under who wants to make some muscles :thumb

people do like to talk !!!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Energy3 said:


> Far from a pusher just a curious citizen from the land of down under who wants to make some muscles :thumb
> 
> people do like to talk !!!


 I know mate. Both things. But tell them to others not me lol


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> I know mate. Both things. But tell them to others not me lol


 They shall see and from they shall know


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I am a real fan of Novocrine, though I don't think it is widely available in UK. It is very clean, thin oil, no pain, and definitely overdosed.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> As long as it's dosed correctly they all be the same, there is no best or strongest.
> 
> Its like comaparing Asda and tescos paracetamol 500mg, same s**t, same dose, different brand made it. So 200mg/ml of wildcat or pharmacom or infinity etc will all be just as good as long it's 200 mg but we all know that's not the case and some labs will be 160 some 260 etc. Also will depend on the batch, you can have overdosed gear one month, few months later same lab, running same dose but just not feeling it as much. Go with the ones that have great rep eg alpha pharma, pharmacom, Balkan, geneza.


 raws can degrade over time then you have 'fillers' , but generaly speaking if its dosed correctly and the raws are high grade it will be the same across the board, i was implying that with so many folk raving about wc tren (not lab pushers either) their must be something to it..over dosed ?? ive ran several labs tren various forms of tren all have found some batches are far more potent than others


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

GMO said:


> raws can degrade over time then you have 'fillers' , but generaly speaking if its dosed correctly and the raws are high grade it will be the same across the board, i was implying that with so many folk raving about wc tren (not lab pushers either) their must be something to it..over dosed ?? ive ran several labs tren various forms of tren all have found some batches are far more potent than others


 Potentially this is true, it can vhange batch to batch, but as I said if they doses correctly it be same s**t, so possible wc tren is slightly over dosed.

p.s I love how every one has to says now ( not a lab pusher ) after talking about a lab lol 

petsonally I buzzing to give AP cyp and tren e run this summer ( not a lab pusher)


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Anything pharmaceutical grade, Pharmacom and Alpha Pharma are very well known. There's a lot of love for NP and WC on this forum in particular.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Russian_88 said:


> Potentially this is true, it can vhange batch to batch, but as I said if they doses correctly it be same s**t, so possible wc tren is slightly over dosed.
> 
> p.s I love how every one has to says now ( not a lab pusher ) after talking about a lab lol
> 
> petsonally I buzzing to give AP cyp and tren e run this summer ( not a lab pusher)


 if we had some kind of quality control in this game all would well but as you know it can be hit and miss..

i think il put not a lab pusher as my sig.. save me typing it so much lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Wildcat or NP, ROHM, all have been around for ages and have stood the test of time.


 Totally agree, still going strong after many years unlike most fly by night labs


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

trainiac said:


> I am a real fan of Novocrine, though I don't think it is widely available in UK. It is very clean, thin oil, no pain, and definitely overdosed.


 Have you had it tested for dosages?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RoidsR-us said:


> He's asked what are best most trusted "labs" not lab. Therefore Id suggest that he is asking what labs are prefered by people and from the info he recieves will give him a clear understanding of what best to purchase. Question has a great deal of point to it. No offense intended towards yourself


 no offence taken i still stick by my post as in there will be no one list it will just be what each individual has good results with, one of the main issues with steroids is that if someone does not grow or grow as well as they think they should it is always the fault of the gear........so your impression is set.....but for the majority of people it is the environment in which you use the gear that illicit progress...my point is my trusted labs will be different to others so you would end up with a huge list of so called "Trusted Labs" if that makes sense?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Have you had it tested for dosages?


 Not me personally, but I have seen a couple of tests on their stuff done by someone else. I saw the test where the anavar came out at 14.5 mg instead of 10mg. Anecdotally, people here are finding the dbol much stronger than expected for what is supposed to 10mg.


----------



## vidorando (Oct 18, 2014)

Tigerblood - very good stuf


----------



## mr_smoove (Dec 15, 2014)

Cant get my hands on pharmacom anywhere...all bloody sold out!, thinking to go with Neuropharma or Rhom


----------

